# spikes tactical



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

If anybody is looking for a lower receiver I came across a website that has some spikes tactical zombie lowers in stock. I ordered one and noticed that they have a bunch in stock. Spikes lead time is showing 8-12 months on their web site so CONSIDERING the combo of the way things are today its not that bad of a deal.

http://shop.doasales.net/Spikes-Tactical-Stripped-Zombie-Lower-Receiver-Spikes-Zombie.htm


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hole Freakin Crap Bat Man!!!!!!!!!

$300 for a stripped lower????????????

I'm gonna call them up and see if I can get a little bit of what they are smoking cause it's got to be some good stuff.



Aero precision makes the Spikes lowers. If you want one that bad you could have just ordered one straight from Aero at the MSRP and still saved a hundred bucks over that Spikes lower that DOA is selling.
http://aeroprecisionusa.com/shop/ar15-stripped-lower-receiver


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't really need one that bad, I enjoy building rifles. I have been looking at getting one of their lowers for awhile now due to the consistent reputation and besides the selector settings are live, dead and undead. Unfortunately 300$ for a stripped lower is not that bad of deal now. 200$ is much better but with that Aero lower you will have to go through a dealer and with the volume of business the gun industry is getting now there is no telling when you would see it due to having to involve a middle man.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Um, You will have to go through a ffl dealer for the spikes lower as well. Unless you know something we don't.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I am well aware of the laws. The way the page is layed out it seems like you are going to have to let your local gun shop handle the whole transaction not just the transfer.I might be wrong I dont know, never dealt with them.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Palmetto State Armory had stripped ATI lowers for $69 last two days. I'm not trying to troll this thread, Just an FYI. Upper receivers have been my problem.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw those around but I am a bit hesitant because they are reinforced polymer. If you want one without a barrel it seems Vltor has some. They are a little more than some other companies but they are good uppers. I have one on one of my rifles and like it a lot. 

http://www.vltorstore.com/categories/Upper-Receivers/


----------

